# First time smoker / making jerky (w/q-view!)



## jhilla68 (Oct 13, 2012)

So, I seasoned my new MES 30 this week and have intentions on smoking some jerky tomorrow.

I got 5 lbs of beef and trimmed/sliced it up tonight. I threw together a marinade using soy sauce, worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, garlic powder, onion powder, pepper, and added red pepper flakes to half. I *did* add a tsp. of curing salt to the marinade as an added level of safety. I hope that was the right move.

Regardless, I'm hoping to remove the meat from the marinade, patting it dry, preheating the smoker, then throwing it in the smoker at 140* tomorrow morning. I'm really struggling with temp, smoking time/drying time. I was hoping to just keep the smoker at 140* and only having wood chips in there for the first 3 hours. I'm anticipating a 6 hour total drying time, but I'll check the consistency after 4 hours or so. Am I on the right path, or is there something I'm completely missing?

Thanks, everyone....looking forward to trying this out tomorrow.

Edit....pics added:












rps20121013_233214.jpg



__ jhilla68
__ Oct 13, 2012


















rps20121013_233302.jpg



__ jhilla68
__ Oct 13, 2012


















rps20121013_233325.jpg



__ jhilla68
__ Oct 13, 2012






Sent from my Touchpad on CM9


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan but from what I have read about the MES it probably won't make smoke at 140*. That's just not hot enough to get the chips burning. You can go a little hotter but don't go over 170* or then you are cooking and not drying.

Another option is to get another pan and some charcoal, get about 5 or 6 briquettes going then add your chips, you might not even need any heat from the MES.


----------



## backwoods bbq (Oct 14, 2012)

jerky always takes longer than planned 1/8" can take 6 hours but thats at 160 degrees typically 8 hours at 150-155 and 1/4" 8-10 hours at 155-160 degrees i agree with s2k9k use some charcoal thrown in for added heat. I dont use electric smokers, never have nerver will but they sure are convenient and more accurate when your away from them. Good move in patting the meat dry first that will save you some time and wood as wet meat does not soak up smoke like dry meat will. good luck!


----------



## jhilla68 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, folks.  Ended up getting done after smoking for about 9 hours.  I was varying the temp, but started low and ended up around 170 - 175 for the last couple of hours.  I'd say it was a success, but I had difficulty determining when it was "done."  The bend test is really the best way to determine, right?  Also, I'm sure a lot of it boils down to personal preference.  With the thick 1/4" slices, I didn't want to take any chances, even though I used a cure.

Regardless, here's them in the morning and the final results:













IMG_20121014_102218.jpg



__ jhilla68
__ Oct 15, 2012


















IMG_20121014_192301.jpg



__ jhilla68
__ Oct 15, 2012


















IMG_20121014_192317.jpg



__ jhilla68
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## sqwib (Oct 15, 2012)

Ditto on the Bend test. You want it to be like dried out leather.













8080286257_a7cb07d479_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 15, 2012


















8080286369_97785abc73_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 15, 2012






keep the temps lower if you use cure, you do not want to get the temps above 140° I prefer 120° , The key to good jerky is drying not cooking IMHO.


----------



## whistlepig (Oct 15, 2012)

I have been researching making jerky in my MES 30 and this post is the best information I have come across so far. Complete with pics!


----------



## jhilla68 (Oct 15, 2012)

Glad the thread's useful! I'm blown away at the wealth of knowledge and friendly nature of this place.So, what's the trick for making this stuff stick around? It's going way too quick! LOL


----------



## backwoods bbq (Oct 15, 2012)

j,

   did you cut that beef across the grain? the pics look like you cut with the grain (which usually makes it tougher) but it could just be the pics. if you go with cure dont worry about the higher temps. I dont use cure in my jerky due to it being a wood smoker and just smoke mine at 150-160 degrees all a matter of preference, i dont even use cure with my deer jerky but thats just all preference. looks mighty tasty


----------



## roller (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats on the jerky !!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Lookin' Jerky!

Yup, drying, not cooking is better


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2012)

Great looking jerky! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sqwib is right on the "bend test". I always use cure in mine and I make jerky (5 lbs at a time) a couple times a week in MES 40. 

I start low and slow (110*-120* for 90 minutes with no smoke to further dry it out, then bump 10* every hour or so but never go any higher than 160*-170* for the final temp). I slice a bit thicker than 1/8" and hang to smoke it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127824/duck-and-goose-jerky

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123611/elk-jerky-again

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117191/sweet-and-spicy-elk-jerky-in-the-mes


----------



## jhilla68 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks again for the replies, folks!

I had the butcher cut against the grain as that was my preference.  I may switch it up next time to see the difference in texture.

And as a question/point of clarity, I know the "drying" time will vary on temp and thickness of meat, but when is the jerky considered "safe?"  Is it a moot point since I used cure? I had a few slices that seemed thick/spongy, so I didn't want to pull them out of the smoker until it was dried leather. LOL

I may try to pull the jerky a little sooner next time and keep the temp down a bit.  I just didn't want to be giving myself major stomach pains.  I'm happy with how this batch turned out and it tastes delicious, I'd just like to perfect the texture a bit.  All in due time, I'm sure!  I think I'm going to try turkey jerky next, but I'll make a separate thread for that adventure.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 17, 2012)

Your jerky looks delicious.That's one thing Ive yet to try in my MES.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2012)

jhilla68 said:


> Thanks again for the replies, folks!
> 
> I had the butcher cut against the grain as that was my preference.  I may switch it up next time to see the difference in texture.
> 
> ...


For many many years I made Jerky without using cure and used low temps I have never been sick, most people I know followed this method as well.

I started using cure when I joined this site. Using cure is safe to dry the meat rather than cook the meat.

If you are using cure properly...you can DRY the meat. Drying the meat will give you closer results to a leathery product as I posted earlier.

Most recipes such as in the Nesco Dehydrator always tell you to finish off at a higher heat, this is to cover their ass IMHO.

I use TQ and the TQ rating is 1 tablespoon per pound of cured meat at 1/4" slice or  greater, however when I do jerky I do 1.5 teaspoons per pound of THIN sliced meat and will cure for 24 hours.*THIS IS WHAT I DO BUT DOESN'T MAKE IT LAW.*

I have also made biltong which is dried meat I made my biltong in a cardboard box with a 40 watt light bulb, this causes an upward draft drying the meat, no cure was used, however I used vinegar when marinating.

Here are some of my Jerky Notes.

London broil (Top Round), preferred, Flank steak will sometimes be labeled London Broil, London broils is actually a cooking method but for my sanity I will not go into detail, Google it!


I use 1.5 teaspoon of Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] to each 1lb of ground or thin sliced meat 1/4".  Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] suggests 1 tablespoon per/lb for thin sliced meat 1/2", but their curing process is for a dry cure and for 1 hour which is different than what is outlined here. This is your decision!

The cure time can go for a few days if something prevents you from doing the smoke. Cure at least 24 hours for the jerky.

If Tender Quick is used omit all salt in the seasoning, and use soy sauces or any pre-made marinade cautiously. 

The Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  allows you to take your sweet time getting it dried out after smoking without worries of food borne illness.

If using a food dehydrator, use liquid smoke for a smoky flavor, set on 120° maximum. The Nesco manual says 155° but that cooks the meat and the outside gets crusty, if you are using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] you can dry it at much lower temps. Remember you want to dry it, not cook it, I prefer 120°.

Another good tip is after slicing the meat, lay in a criss cross pattern, a sort of weave, and place in a covered dish then place in the refrigerator overnight. The next day pour off the liquid then place the meat in the cure and refrigerate another 24 hours.

Best luck has been with flavoring the outside of the jerky while still wet.

I have made lots of Jerky over the years without using cure and had never been ill from it, however after doing a bit of research about the "Danger Zone" , I decided to start using cure.


Slicing tip: freeze the meat about one hour in your freezer before slicing, this will make it easier to slice! Slice the meat against the grain for an easier chew and with the grain for a tougher chew, this is entirely up to you.

OPTIONAL: Place the meat in an uncovered dish in a criss-cross pattern, place in the refrigerator for 24 hours.Remove from the refrigerator and drain.


----------



## cajun smoke (Oct 18, 2012)

damn good looking jerky i think. I have a MES 40 and I usually end up doing my jerky around 160. I just have a hard time keeping wood smoking any lower than that.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## fishinman89 (Oct 21, 2012)

Great, now my mouth is watering lol.  Looks really good I think I may have to give it a try.  I have a question.  Say a person wanted the smoke flavor but wanted to make sure that it was completly done but didn't have the time to smoke it for 6+ hours.  Could you smoke it for lets say 3 hours and than stick it in a dehydrator to finish it off or is that a bad idea?  My dad and I use to just use a dehydrator to make our venison jerky but I want to try smoking some. Any ideas?


----------



## jhilla68 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm a complete newb to this smoking business, but I would think if you smoked for half your cook time, you'll have a decent smoke flavor, while still finishing in the dehydrator.


----------



## pokernut (Oct 23, 2012)

That smoker is way to shiney inside....make more jerky!


----------



## bryant (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a 40" unit and found that if I turn the heat up to 200-220 for the first hour or two  so I get a great smoke and then I turn it down to 140 and just let it go  I have all of my 4 racks full so I have more than 5 lbs of meat.   It generally takes 8-10 hours depending upon how you prefer your jerky done.  I do not damp off the meat so that's up to you.   I've had some excellent elk and antelope jerky.  Do not put water in your tray


----------



## blade (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a Traegar pellet grill to which I added a cold smoker from Smoke Daddy it works great at all grill temperatures and it a very easy install.  I do make jerky almost weekly with great success, I try to maintain the temperature at 150 which this grill does with about 5 degree plus or minus variance.  My normal cooking time is 4 hours minimum but some batches have almost 6 hours.  The variance is most likely my meat slice thicknes, the cut of the meat and the kind of meat.  All my jerky thus far has been red meat which inludes beef, but many different species of wild game meat.


----------



## bbqonice (Oct 27, 2012)

drooling already...how was the taste test?  I use tenderquick exclusively also...sausage, jerky whathave you.  I also use the original Mortons Tenderquick jerky recipie then add some extras to make it a wet marinade teryiaki style.

good job on the jerky...keep the pics coming


----------



## waymore3 (Oct 29, 2012)

I never used liquid smoke or tender quick I make jerky in 6 1/2 using a Luhr Jensen Big Chief.  My meat is cut in 1/2"x1/2" strips about 5-6" long.  I made a video to prove it.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 30, 2012)

waymore3 said:


> I never used liquid smoke or tender quick I make jerky in 6 1/2 using a Luhr Jensen Big Chief.  My meat is cut in 1/2"x1/2" strips about 5-6" long.  I made a video to prove it.



_I made a video to prove it._ (hell of an intro!)

Dude, I don't mean to sound negative but your video leaves a few important things out and that's the smoking temp, which is very important if you're saying you don't use cure. And there is no brine recipe.

I love this statement on your description.

_A quick video on how to make jerky the *right way.*_ (You better be ready for some other opinions on this forum)

_If you cut against the grain it's basically a smoked steak._ (hmm, that's a new one, for me anyhow.). (I always thought that slicing with or against the grain was a preference for degree of chew.)

_1/2" x 1/2" strips ???_ (I have done this with Biltong but not jerky).

_Leave the fat on? it will hold the flavor from the brine a little bit better than the meat?? and give you something to chew on?_

_cut with the grain holds the flavor of the brine better??_

_Of course you have to move as fast as I do or you won't get it done in time_ (What does that even mean?)

Wow I guess I have been doing it wrong for 30 years.

Well everyone has their way and if this works for you AWESOME!


----------



## fishinman89 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well I tried smoking some jerky a couple weekends ago.  When I went to the grocery store I bought a cut of beef that I was familiar with but I thought it was flank steak turns out it was thin sliced and layered kind of like sliced roast beef.  I was a little worried but used it anyways.  So I soaked it in a marinade I made over night, smoked it for a couple of hours and finished it off in the oven.  It turned out great!  In fact, my wife and I ate it all lol. I don't have any Q-views but I can assure you that it happened lol.  Opening weekend for rifle season here in MN, so hopefully my next attempt at smoked jerky will be with some fresh venison.


----------



## jhilla68 (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad this thread is getting so much activity. 

I'm hoping to smoke more beef jerky this weekend.  I'll probably slice the meat a little bit thinner this time around, but follow a similar process that I did last time.  I was shocked at how quickly it went, but I did only end up with ~2.5 lbs when it was all said and done.


----------



## kusinskij (Nov 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried using an AMNPS in a MES 40 for jerky?  I was thinking of using some Pitmaster or Bourbon barrel pellets, sent my temp for 140 and let it go until the AMNPS runs out (roughly 8 to 12 hours depending on amount of meat, outside temp/humidity).


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 3, 2012)

kusinskij said:


> Has anyone tried using an AMNPS in a MES 40 for jerky?  I was thinking of using some Pitmaster or Bourbon barrel pellets, sent my temp for 140 and let it go until the AMNPS runs out (roughly 8 to 12 hours depending on amount of meat, outside temp/humidity).


A little smoke goes a long way on jerky

Remember, it's very thin meat......

Maybe 45 minutes to an hour for me

TJ


----------

